# Front Panel Audio



## JReeve (Sep 15, 2005)

I am in the process of building a computer using an ASUS P4P 800 E Deluxe mobo. I am trying to connect the front panel audio. I went to the ASUS website and got their user guide, but can't find exactly what I need. I have wires labeled "Return L, Return R, Spkout R, Spkout L, MIC-IN, MIC-BIAS and GND" and cannot find where they go on the motherboard. Can anyone help?

Also, what is the difference between USB 56 and USB 78? I currently have the USB 1 wires in the 56 slots and the USB 2 wires in the 78 slots (I read somewhere that this is how you connect them....true??).

Thanks in advance for any help I can get!!!

:4-dontkno


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

The front panel lines connect to the FP_AUDIO connector. This page gives detailed descriptions and tells you what the pin numbers are.



```
mic-in   - (pin  1) mic2
gnd      - (pin  2) agnd
mic-bias - (pin  3) micpwr
spkout R - (pin  5) line out_R
return R - (pin  6) BLINE_OUT_R
spkout L - (pin  9) line out_L
return L - (pin 10) BLINE_OUT_L
```



> I currently have the USB 1 wires in the 56 slots and the USB 2 wires in the 78 slots


I'm not sure exactly how you've connected them. Have you connected two USB ports or four? USB_56 has two USB ports and USB_78 has another couple of ports. The two pairs are identical. Most of the time you connect a monolithic connector to the motherboard rather than separate wires and it's keyed so you can't screw up.


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

I believe that you have 4 usb connections on the back panel they are USB1 to 4.
The USB56 and USB78 are just 5 to 6 and 7 to 8. Connect your front panel USB cables to those headers.

Check your board manual for the location of the FP Audio connector.

There are 2 jumpers that need to be removed.

Your Spkrout_L and Spkrout-R go to the Line Out_L and Line out_R. 
The Return_L and Return_R go to the Bline_Out_L and Bline_Out_R.
When you plug a headphone into the front panel it will disable the rear panel audio line out.

GND goes to AGND

MIC-IN to MIC2
MIC_BIAS to MICPWR

Then you need to go into the volume control and under Microphone advanced you need to enable the front microphone


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

I guess Unclemacro and I were posting at the same time. It just took me longer to do the research on the connectors :laugh:


----------



## JReeve (Sep 15, 2005)

THANKS SO MUCH, GUYS!!! I actually understand this now!! If the people who wrote the manuals would just explain the things like you did it would make them much easier to understand!! Should know soon if this is going to work......

:grin:


----------



## mez (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks guys, nice and clear instructions. 

I have one additional problem though. My cases (Task Tk-6650) doesn't appear to have an L-return (has a R-return though). As such I don't get any sound from my left front speaker.

Any suggestions as to how to fix this??

BTW I have an asus A8N-E mobo.

Cheers
Mez


----------

